
Ask HN: Good, non-english software engineering related materials - pps
Hi! I&#x27;m from Poland, I&#x27;m currently studying English and German. I want to communicate also in few other languages in the future, that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m posting this as an open question. One of the best ways to study new language is by reading&#x2F;listening to materials which you find most interesting. Show me&#x2F;us please some non-english quality contents (forums, websites, blogs, youtube channels, podcasts, etc.) related to software engineering and other computer science topics :)<p>For people who wants to learn some Polish:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;confiturapl&#x2F;videos<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;4programmers.net&#x2F;Forum<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;programistamag.pl&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nafrontendzie.pl&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pl.python.org&#x2F;forum&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.php.pl&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCe6nK69Yc1zna7QSJEfA9pw&#x2F;videos<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;programistok&#x2F;videos<p>(if you want materials about some specific topic, let me know)<p>For German I already found those:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;entwickler.de&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dev-insider.de&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.python-forum.de&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCrTapoqqRfVKL7MxPaXt1qA&#x2F;videos<p>Do you guys know more? Maybe some podcasts or blogs?
======
pps
Another good resource, documentation of ReasonML has been translated in few
languages, German version here: [https://reasonml.github.io/docs/de/what-and-
why](https://reasonml.github.io/docs/de/what-and-why)

